# Autosmart Ultra Mousse Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*So This Autosmart Ultra Mousse whats that like then...:lol:

So While at the DW Day at Autosmart HQ....:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=238111

I got to see the New Ultra Mousse in action and got the chance to Purchase Some.... from local Rep...:lol: Who had not even heard about it....:lol:

So it has mix ratios on the 5lt Bottle i got but i dont have one of those swanky adaptors that Governs the feed rate...:lol:

As most i simply have the pretty much de facto snow foam lance...:thumb:

So a little play is in order...

So some standard snow foam, and some Autosmart Ultra Mousse at Different mixes...:thumb:










Front Third is Autosmart Ultra Mousse 100ml mixed with 900ml of water, in the foam lance bottle and set to maximum foam to water mix.

The Middle Third is a standard snow foam 100ml to 900ml water, in lance bottle same lance mix setting been maximum for all three.

Last Third is Autosmart Ultra Mousse this time 50ml product to 950ml water, in lance bottle and as mentioned maximum mix on the lance settings...

Despite the image tag its actually after 10 minutes...










The rear quarter showing a section with more slip if you like, this is actually due to the lance hose coming out of the bottle so it actually wet the panel in this spot without foam and then i hit it with the foam but less cling due to my mind the panel been wet.

Followed by 45 Minutes...










Other side tried with just the Autosmart Ultra Mousse with the 50ml mix on the left and the 100ml mix on the Right...










Wider shot...










After more than 40 minutes...










Loving the cling on this... Even at the 50ml its impressive... would leave ample time to get round working the badges etc....

Both the 50ml and the 100ml mixes felt great under the wash mitt.

As for foam sitting around for ever, not the case for me and i didnt even try and rinse it away.... Was some left about 4/5 hours later but so would water especially as it was very late evening so temp and moisture in the air would be major factors.

Now cleaning ability with just a rinse off...

So dirty X marks the spot...










Autosmart Ultra Mousse at the 100ml mix...










Left for about 10 minutes and rinsed off with power washer...

Now at first i could not see the cross but after some close inspection and the panel drying some gave me this...










Not marketed as a cleaner especially as Autosmart have many but did clean some and did leave some behind as many do...:wave:

Some Ultra Mousse at 100ml on the polo bonnet just for the heck of it...:lol:










So what do i think of it... Well not been a real snow foam fan as such, i do
rather like it...:lol:

Certainly dwells for ages giving plenty of time to work round the car doing shuts fuel cap badges whatever while it sits there.

Small amount still clings very well.

Does move some muck off just with a power washer rinse.

All good fun...:lol:*


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Great review thanks !


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

spot on review as always james 

i bet that foam on the floor is going to be there for weeks:lol::lol::lol::devil:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the review why would you use this rather than Actimousse for example and how does it compare with cost re thanks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for the review why would you use this rather than Actimousse for example and how does it compare with cost re thanks


Not had the pleasure to try the Actimousse but the Actimousse is actually more of an actual cleaner.

The Dwell time is the biggy on the Ultra Mousse where you could use the Mousse to clean around badges etc while not coming back to find the foam all run off and dry...

I would be happy to use with just 50ml in the 1 litre foam lance bottle.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

advantage for me is I dont need a bucket I just spray van then walk around at my pleasure with a *** and just give it a scrub.Job done


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Certainly good for taking the mitt to it....:thumb:


----------



## milkybar kid (Aug 11, 2012)

so this can be used as a main wash ??????


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Only Just spotted this video....:lol:

Big Demo....​*


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Its good value aswell


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice review, am toying with this or the Acti Mousse XLS. my mate gave me a sample of the XLS but never had the Ultra Mousse for me to try unfortunately


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just tried the both of them again alongside 2 other manufacturers...


----------

